# (Sort of) Cold Start



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine doesn't have the electric heater, but the seats are adequate in the Australian winter until the engine gets some heat. I just set my temperature at 22C and never move it winter or summer. I too love this car.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah - I had mine outside while I was at work all day yesterday. Didn't get out of the 20s and started up without any problems. It probably would have been fine this morning too, but it was in a garage that was 34 when I turned it on. It did take most of the 3 mile (5-7 min) ride to the interstate before the temp gauge removed itself from being pinned up on the C. It's going to be fun to see how long that takes in the dead of winter.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VtTD said:


> Yeah - I had mine outside while I was at work all day yesterday. Didn't get out of the 20s and started up without any problems. It probably would have been fine this morning too, but it was in a garage that was 34 when I turned it on. It did take most of the 3 mile (5-7 min) ride to the interstate before the temp gauge removed itself from being pinned up on the C. It's going to be fun to see how long that takes in the dead of winter.


My DIC shows engine Temp in "C" and the needle starts to move at around 60C (140F) and heat is available before the needle moves.

Normal operating temperature is between 83C (181F and 89C (191F) depending on weather winter or summer. Although my engine is a newer design and without urea so may be a bit different. (Early diesel Cruze used a single cam version of this engine).


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

With high precision, computer controlled fuel injection, modern diesels do not have the starting issues associated with the diesels of old. I remember when we had a 1982 GMC 6.2L diesel. If it was much colder than 20 degrees Fahrenheit, it would take several cycles of the glow plugs at five or so seconds each to get the engine to gurgle to life, and even then often only with the help of the starter for the first few seconds.

Fast forward 20 years, we had a 2003 GMC 6.6L Duramax which started no trouble at all in -30 temps without having been plugged in (there's a reason those things have dual 800 amp batteries). Ten years later, I can only imagine it has improved more.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Mine doesn't have the electric heater, but the seats are adequate in the Australian winter until the engine gets some heat. I just set my temperature at 22C and never move it winter or summer. I too love this car.


Does your Diesel have the automatic climate control? That's not available in the States.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know why Chevy didn't put automatic climate control in the Cruze. Everything I've owned in the last ten years has had it....I miss it. But, love my Cruze!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 46521
Here is a picture of my Climate control air conditioning, You call this automatic, but we just call it climate control.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

coldest ive started it so far is 14f

no issues


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> View attachment 46521
> Here is a picture of my Climate control air conditioning, You call this automatic, but we just call it climate control.


Looks to be the same as I have, non-automatic.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Amazing how "no drama" the new common-rail type diesels are when cold, not much louder, just a smooth, no smokiness. It's awesome.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cevans said:


> Amazing how "no drama" the new common-rail type diesels are when cold, not much louder, just a smooth, no smokiness. It's awesome.


Do you have a Cruze Diesel? I wanted to be the first to welcome you if you do!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks! I don't deserve that welcome yet, I've been looking at them for a while now and reading as much as I can about them. My biggest hold up was the automatic, but based on what people are saying here, it sounds like it isn't a bad transmission to be stuck with!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> Looks to be the same as I have, non-automatic.


That's what a LTZ here has. Set the temp and let it go. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cevans said:


> Thanks! I don't deserve that welcome yet, I've been looking at them for a while now and reading as much as I can about them. My biggest hold up was the automatic, but based on what people are saying here, it sounds like it isn't a bad transmission to be stuck with!


Aisin automatics have historically been some of the best and longest-lasting slushboxes in the industry. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Aisin automatics have historically been some of the best and longest-lasting slushboxes in the industry.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


The fact that it was an Aisin trans was a big selling point for me. And that the engine is German (Opel). I like that when it's cold the rpm is at 1000 at idle. 800 when warm. Better than my ram hemi 2500 that spikes up to 1400 at start up and take a minute to idle down to 800 rpm



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

started today @ -4f

oil pan heater was plugged in, no fuel additives

started and ran normal


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

boraz said:


> started today @ -4f
> 
> oil pan heater was plugged in, no fuel additives
> 
> started and ran normal


You should try it one night without it plugged in and see how she does.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> You should try it one night without it plugged in and see how she does.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


ive historically plugged in all my vehicles @ 5f

theyve all been gas and all been block heaters, not oil pan heaters, but the one time i started a car COLD @ -4f, it didnt show oil pressure for a good 5 seconds...and has shown low oil pressure for the last 2yrs....

the car would either be parked at my house or at my work house, both places it would be plugged in


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

cevans said:


> Thanks! I don't deserve that welcome yet, I've been looking at them for a while now and reading as much as I can about them. My biggest hold up was the automatic, but based on what people are saying here, it sounds like it isn't a bad transmission to be stuck with!


Well, I can say I have been thoroughly happy with my purchase!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a GM 6.2 as well. What difference in cold weather starting. I do sometimes miss it. It made me feel like I knew some kind of secret recipe to get it started.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

boraz said:


> ive historically plugged in all my vehicles @ 5f
> 
> theyve all been gas and all been block heaters, not oil pan heaters, but the one time i started a car COLD @ -4f, it didnt show oil pressure for a good 5 seconds...and has shown low oil pressure for the last 2yrs....
> 
> the car would either be parked at my house or at my work house, both places it would be plugged in


That doesn't sound right. I've cold started cars at -30 F and not had an issue with oil pressure. It did, however, make a huge difference in how the engine ran if I plugged in the oil pan heater.

Also, the Cruze recommends using a 5W-30 weight oil, which is much lighter than the traditional 15W-40 used in diesels of old. It should have much better cold lubrication, although using the pan heater is still best.

Unfortunately, the car I'm getting does not have an oil pan heater on it, but I decided it was a fair trade off since it will be parked in a heated garage at night, and my wife (who will be driving it most) can't plug it in at work anyway.



Scott M. said:


> I had a GM 6.2 as well. What difference in cold weather starting. I do sometimes miss it. It made me feel like I knew some kind of secret recipe to get it started.


No kidding.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PanJet said:


> That doesn't sound right. I've cold started cars at -30 F and not had an issue with oil pressure. It did, however, make a huge difference in how the engine ran if I plugged in the oil pan heater.
> 
> Also, the Cruze recommends using a 5W-30 weight oil, which is much lighter than the traditional 15W-40 used in diesels of old. It should have much better cold lubrication, although using the pan heater is still best.


ive cold started gasoline engined crew vans, diesel pu's, loaders, semi's [email protected] -40f with no issues

im just not gonna do it with my personal vehicle


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

ive had a few cold starts now at about 20 deg. did it with the key inside the car, and did it with remote start standing next to the car to see how it did with the remote start. both did the same, started without drama each time no problems. now i feel safe starting the car in cold temps with remote start. FYI car sits outside, no garage


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

I would like to get hold of the software and UI designers and have a little chat re the cooling and heating system on the Australian Cruze. or is it just my MY14 SRi-V?

When I press auto the only option is temperature control. Fine. If I turn off the a/c the a/c goes off and the other items stay in auto. So auto in other items is possible, and yet when i select the fan mode to heat/blow different areas there is no auto as part of the option cycle to return it to auto. So only way to get auto is to select the main auto button, turns on a/c, then turn off a/c then. If that what i want.

It also appears I don't understand the climate controls at all. If we select the defrost the front windscreen that does work well but at a very high fan speed. If i turn the fan speed after a while to slow it down it just shows when i am turning the knob to, not what it was from and reducing as i turn it down. 

Also with no a/c on and just mode set to face+leg+front window with the fan on 4 mid range, we are getting a lot of ice showing on the outside of the window. (yes can flip the wipers to wipe it away). Outside temp is 21c for instance with inside set to 18c, which as the a/c is not on should really not be colder than the outside air temperature. Also seems the air is extremely cold regardless of the a/c is on or off. Is there any electrnic cooler system apart from the physical a/c tradittional system. I will try to set the temp as per Aussie to 22 and leave it there and see how it goes but at this point it has been fogged windows (unless on the specific defrost from window mode) and or freezing air. when we do turn on the a/c it is magnificent and my moustache definitely would snap off if tugged! thats great. Just need to find a comfort setting for other times. 

Also the fuel economet appears to be the same with or without a/c on. Thats strange. Also i think that in the defrost front window mode the a/c is on as i can hear the engine labour yet the osd display shows the a/c is off. again strange. 

also there are function buttons to show home/ music playing/tone controls, there needs to be a way to see the Current settings on the climate things. Only way i can see is turn up/down the temperature/fan speed/anymode button which of course instead of displaying the current settings then seeing the change to be made next, it just changes it straight away. UI in phones/software/electronic devices like pvr and tv just doesnt seem to have made it through to car manufacturers yet. 

Anyway we are nearly 1800km after 2 weeks so wont be long before its 3000k check and i can get the service people to consider this too.

Of course it would be nice to not put foot in mouth if it can be avoided before hand. 

Minsik.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When you set the Air on auto and temp to 22 the auto should light up and also the snowflake symbol at the bottom right. I never touch it and I have never had any fogging or frosting problems.
I do have tinted windows and this may help? I have had the rear view mirrors fog up but when you turn on the rear demister it also heats the side mirrors and works really fast, great feature.

View attachment 48513


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A/C removes moisture from the air that you are breathing onto the windows. Most cars don't tell you it's on when you use defrost. Not sure with these cars exactly but on prior GM cars the compressor clutch is disabled at 40*F and below. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I looked up the climate in Florida and it is very close to that of Sydney, so our cooling and heating needs are different to that of most of the USA. The SRI-V has the touch screen and I believe minsik just needs to get used to using it to get the desired results he wants?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

ctaylorZL1 said:


> ive had a few cold starts now at about 20 deg. did it with the key inside the car, and did it with remote start standing next to the car to see how it did with the remote start. both did the same, started without drama each time no problems. now i feel safe starting the car in cold temps with remote start. FYI car sits outside, no garage


Remote start does exactly what the manual says to do when starting. The glow plug light comes on. As soon as it turns off the car starts. Very nice feature. Just without auto climate control I have to remember to turn the heat up when I turn the car off so that when I use remote start the cabin is a little warmer

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Call me paranoid, but I think I'll avoid using the remote start. I'd rather not have the diesel idling. It'll soot up the DPF faster.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Aussie said:


> When you set the Air on auto and temp to 22 the auto should light up and also the snowflake symbol at the bottom right. I never touch it and I have never had any fogging or frosting problems.
> I do have tinted windows and this may help? I have had the rear view mirrors fog up but when you turn on the rear demister it also heats the side mirrors and works really fast, great feature.
> 
> View attachment 48513


thanks for that Aussie. I tried that on our trip to Wiesmanns Ferry today and while it seemed better there were times when it was too cold on 22 and had to turn off the A/c for a while. Like most things will get used to it. Turned over 2000km in just shy of a month today!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

22 is only the temp I select, you can select whatever you want, just remember to push the auto button when you have set the desired temperature and check that the snowflake light is on as well.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Call me paranoid, but I think I'll avoid using the remote start. I'd rather not have the diesel idling. It'll soot up the DPF faster.


I am not sure about the DPF but I have read that a cold diesel idling can cause a high concentration of fuel in the oil. With the electric heaters It's really not necessary to remote start these cars. I guess there is the advantage of getting the defrosters going, but I am wondering if the oil will get contaminated by idling the cold engine for too long.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am not sure about the DPF but I have read that a cold diesel idling can cause a high concentration of fuel in the oil. With the electric heaters It's really not necessary to remote start these cars. I guess there is the advantage of getting the defrosters going, but I am wondering if the oil will get contaminated by idling the cold engine for too long.


low idle causes the fuel in the oil, hence why diesels are high idled

but yeah, with the dpf, even high idling causes the dpf to clog up....

when its -40, our equipment is high idled between drivers, often 12hrs....we always do a parked re gen to clean the dpf

the high idling for 12hrs plus 45mins re gen is quicker than trying to get a truck goin after sitting in -40 for 12hrs


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I use the remote start but only as I'm walking up to the car. IMO it would be useless to idle the car for 10 minutes to "warm up" because as everyone has said, you will clog up the dpf but also because in cold weather the temp needle doesn't even move until you start driving the car. Now that it is cold out I just set the fan to 4 and then the heat all the way up when I park. That way I get some warmth from the electric heater by the time I get in when I remote start the car as I'm waking up to it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I had a dead cold start from 10 degrees this morning. 

Glow plugs cycled their five seconds and then it started, perhaps only a half second longer cranking. 

But the engine is definitely louder when that cold. Once it warms up, the sound returns to normal. But it does take some time to get the engine up to temperature. 

Electric heater is good, but still not as much heat as my old small block would throw. But then again the cabin is much smaller. 

I also got caught in a snow squall on US11 between Ogdensburg and Watertown. Those factory wipers clogged up really fast, so I switched them out for TRICO ice models. And it goes without saying that the factory tires are not confidence inspiring on ice, and nor should they be so. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I had a dead cold start from 10 degrees this morning.
> 
> Glow plugs cycled their five seconds and then it started, perhaps only a half second longer cranking.
> 
> ...


Good advice about the wipers, I would not have thought of that.


----------

